# How good is the 20.000 AED Salary



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello;

I had received an offer to work in a startup in Dubai. The total offer is 20.000 including the rent support. They are also offering private medical insurance. I have checked 1 bedroom rentals; they are going for 60.000-70.000 yearly around Silicon Oasis. I am a married man without any kids; so what do you think about the salary. Is it enough to maintain a standard middle-class family life in Dubai?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have people working for me with families on less.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes. Been here nearly 15 years - never earned that much a month. For a single person it's fine.


----------



## sarahjane9595 (Mar 26, 2017)

its less for lavish lifestyle, need 40000


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sarahjane9595 said:


> its less for lavish lifestyle, need 40000


Says the girl on 7,500 a month.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sarahjane9595 said:


> its less for lavish lifestyle, need 40000


What nonsense.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think most would agreed 20,000 is more than 19,000 and less than 21,000. How is that relevant? I depends on your costs, lifestyle, objective, expectations (what's a middle class lifestyle?) etc. 
Best is to research all relevant costs - sticky gives a good deal of information. Trawl the internet for food menus to have a sense of price, online groceries to understand how much regular groceries cost, dubizzle for car prices, and so on. Then make up your own mind.


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> I have people working for me with families on less.


What do you do?


----------



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

I am not after a lavish lifestyle, so I am not expecting to live in a villa, ride a Ferrari, party every night... 

I will live with my wife so I would like to rent a nice 1 bedroom apartment and dine outside or go to clubs a couple of times a month in nice places, go to movies, being able to buy new things that I need, like clothing from mid-range brands.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

powerwandata said:


> Hello;
> 
> I had received an offer to work in a startup in Dubai. The total offer is 20.000 including the rent support. They are also offering private medical insurance. I have checked 1 bedroom rentals; they are going for 60.000-70.000 yearly around Silicon Oasis. I am a married man without any kids; so what do you think about the salary. Is it enough to maintain a standard middle-class family life in Dubai?


Hi,

This amount is very much doable. Please see salary and offer package page for monthly expenses.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

aubrey93 said:


> What do you do?


I manage several business's for a large GCC group. Salaries range from 4,000 - 19,000 plus housing for people that work for me. People with families here start at 9,000 + housing for us, other bachelors make less usually.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> I manage several business's for a large GCC group. Salaries range from 4,000 - 19,000 plus housing for people that work for me. People with families here start at 9,000 + housing for us, other bachelors make less usually.


Cue hundreds of pms with such titles as "Job needed" etc.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Cue hundreds of pms with such titles as "Job needed" etc.


Yes, I probably should have noted most of our jobs require a certain "skill set" like noted in the movie "Taken" although nothing to do with that guys profession, a different skill set!


----------



## shan.zack (Feb 22, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> Yes, I probably should have noted most of our jobs require a certain "skill set" like noted in the movie "Taken" although nothing to do with that guys profession, a different skill set!


So let us know the skill set, maybe we can bombard you with PM's :llama:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shan.zack said:


> So let us know the skill set, maybe we can bombard you with PM's :llama:


Advanced knowledge of GNSS, LIDAR, Photogrammetry, Machine Control and Geomatics.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> Advanced knowledge of GNSS, LIDAR, Photogrammetry, Machine Control and Geomatics.


And you pay 9-19k a month for that?

You slave driver you.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> And you pay 9-19k a month for that?
> 
> You slave driver you.


You betcha! And I pay better than the competition!


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

It's doable for a couple with no kids. Your wife can look for a job as well.

Nobody can tell you really how much is (enough). I have a big group of friends all coming from the same place, educated in the same universities yet their salaries vary between 15K to 120K.

Everyone here lives differently. It is you who can decide only after you land and live for a while.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

One has to keep in mind that pension savings are an important factor in calculating the long term cost of living in Dubai. Also, when you are are hit when a critical illness, you are (if not taken any extra cover) fully depending on the standard insurance cover you have to sustain a living here; the standard insurance offered by many employers will not cover you far. 

I think 20kAED for a couple is not very good package. But if coming here just for a short period, like 2 years.... and savings are not important, you can have a lot of fun with that money.


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Edino said:


> One has to keep in mind that pension savings are an important factor in calculating the long term cost of living in Dubai. Also, when you are are hit when a critical illness, you are (if not taken any extra cover) fully depending on the standard insurance cover you have to sustain a living here; the standard insurance offered by many employers will not cover you far.
> 
> I think 20kAED for a couple is not very good package. But if coming here just for a short period, like 2 years.... and savings are not important, you can have a lot of fun with that money.


totally agree... It all depends on one's lifestyle and mindset, enjoy or save.. you can have a pretty decent life and save as well, though it wont be a rocking one.. its all about priorities.


----------



## Stef.an (Feb 15, 2017)

ThunderCat said:


> It's doable for a couple with no kids. Your wife can look for a job as well.


Well, this is a great advice. Your wife can also work for the both of you. Hence, it all boils down on how you spend your money. Because for me, that's a huge amount of money for a couple.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stef.an said:


> Well, this is a great advice. Your wife can also work for the both of you. Hence, it all boils down on how you spend your money. Because for me, that's a huge amount of money for a couple.


It's not what I call a huge amount of money in Dubai. Cost of living is very expensive here. It all adds up. Utility bills (with the housing fee which I call TAX) are expensive, so is internet and mobile phone packages. If you live in an area covered by the metro you pay more rent but might not need a car or perhaps just one. If you live further out you will pay a bit less rent but you will definitely need at least one car, preferably two. So there goes the saving with the rent. 
But with living frugally and not going mad with shopping (that means grocery too, there is a big difference in price depending on what products you buy and in which shop).


----------



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

I have decided to accept the job. From a financial standpoint it may not sound astonishing but it will be my first international and start up experience so It may kindle new things for me. Thanks for all the information. I don't know how long I will stay there but we are not after a lavish style and If my calculations are correct the amount they have offered will be enough to maintain a similar lifestyle that we have here. Pension and savings are certainly important and thanks for reminding me those, I will try to save as much as I can.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

powerwandata said:


> Pension and savings are certainly important and thanks for reminding me those, I will try to save as much as I can.


In which case, avoid any local UAE 'financial advisors' who will plague you with calls.

Rip off merchants all of them.


----------



## powerwandata (Mar 26, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> In which case, avoid any local UAE 'financial advisors' who will plague you with calls.
> 
> Rip off merchants all of them.


Hahah, I am working close to financial sector, I know almost all their tactics in my country. All those worthless plans, insurances, comissions, pension schemes... I am worried more about the real estate agents right now, but thanks for the heads-up anyways


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, it's definitely do-able with the aspirations that you describe, plus your wife will also be able to work, so you're talking more than 20k joint income. Watching your budget, you will be able to save a bit of money every month on that. If you were wanting to live in the Marina, drive a flash car and live the glossy "Dubai lifestyle" then you would need a lot more money of course but we're talking about the "tip of the iceberg" income bracket: most folk in Dubai get by on less than 20k.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

PS To give you an idea, my mate manages on 25k, living in Al Nahda, small apartment, with a wife not working, teenage daughter living with them, supporting a son back home at university in the Philippines, decent Mitsubishi car, and paying off loans for land and property he's bought back home. He doesn't save anything but with your situation that you described you would be easily comfortable.


----------



## Stef.an (Feb 15, 2017)

QOFE said:


> there is a big difference in price depending on what products you buy and in which shop).


Well, you have a great point there. It all ends up on how you budget your money and on what things you are going to spend it.


----------



## jmd9180 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes. This is fine to live on especially if you're single.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

powerwandata said:


> Hahah, I am working close to financial sector, I know almost all their tactics in my country. All those worthless plans, insurances, comissions, pension schemes... I am worried more about the real estate agents right now, but thanks for the heads-up anyways


@powerwandata - This is a very doable amount. I have a colleague who is earning slightly less than the amount stated, he is the sole earning member and has a kid who goes to school. Yet he is able to make enough of savings. 

While on the other hand, I earn almost as much as you, my wife earns as much as well. And we arent able to save. We spend it all, home mortgage, 2 car loans, credit cards, holidays, shopping, and the list goes on. But we have started savings from a few months now, I like the money building up in the accounts - More holidays 

All the best! I would suggest to start saving from the first salary!


----------



## CathyO (May 30, 2017)

The amount is sufficient for you and your wife to manage - you will be relatively comfortable if you not looking to live a very flamboyant lifestyle. Rent is the biggest expense and then car if you don't have any children .. education in some schools is expensive .. this info is based on when I lived there 6 years ago. I remember there were road tolls introduced a few years before that.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Silicon Oasis is unnecessarily expensive, you could perhaps look into other areas? I think it is manageable, everyones needs are different but you will not be living off rice.


----------

